# headed out in the morning...



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

My dad and I are headed out tomorrow morning, putting the boat in the water at the mouth in oscoda...but we dont know where to go from there...can anyone help???

If you want to, PM me...

Thanks,
-Denny


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nowdays, there probobly aren't a whole lot of boats going out up there. I'd follow someone, and set up aways from them, and troll the same depths. Put some lines deep for lakers near bottom, and some half way down or so, depending if you can find a thermocline. I was going to call you, but heading to Ludington for 3 days. Only salmon trip of the year, gotta go where the odds are best. Good luck, will get ahold of you. If you want some great shore fishing for eyes, send me a pm in about a month. Watch the sag. bay forum for reports when we start getting them in the river in B.C.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

ooohweee, been awhile since Ive been in rollers like that. Dad and I went out at bout 5am, looked perfect....till we got out there. Now, we are BOTH Navy men, so we are used to water, waves, all that. BUT....we were both sick by the time we got in! No fish, just a swimmin head.

Good news, though, the salmon are comin in already. As we were pullin out, they were rising right behind the boat...nice fish too....no bity, though. Lil too early, but it looks very promising for the season!

Anyway, gonna try it again tomorrow since we were in a deep hull leaving and people were headed out deep with lil aluminum boats...thats embarrising!!!:lol:

Anyone else go out and ACTUALLY catch anything?
-Denny


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

hey denny hope you start doing better were is the launch at there and how much does it cost I want to try it as its close to my house but not sure were to launch at


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Fishfighter,

The launch is at the DNR launch...right off 23 at the mouth. There is a flashing light at the intersection (yellow) and a big sign "The Main Pier"....marina side. Cant miss it. The cost is 6.00 daily, or 24.00 annually, and right now its kinda iffy that the DNR will be in the booth, so use the self pay to avoid a ticket. We didnt pay yesterday and when we pulled out, she was there. We are lucky not to have gotten a ticket...I got one on johnsons landing a few years back because I didbt use the self pay and it was a 50.00 PARKING TICKET!!!! Its worth it to be honest. Good luck, and pm me as we are so close, maybe we could hit the water sometime, Im always looking for a fishing buddy, and my wife (shes usually my fishing guru) is in ypsilati foor a couple more months, so hit me up! 

Good luck!
-Denny


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

yea I'm gonna try to get out for salmon in september as its only about an hour from me have you been getting into fish?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Labor day was/is usually the first push of fish in shallow off Oscoda.There are always a few around the pier by August though, every night. Right now fish are likely off the north pier.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

is the pier right at the mouth of the au sable? park at the boat launch to get there and walk up to it? sorry just never been there, would like to go this year, i drove by in the summer but couldnt find it do you park at the dnr launch? thanks


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

there is a place to park right at the south peir


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

Fishfighter said:


> there is a place to park right at the south peir


yea, but i dont know where the pier is at. is it at the mouth of the river? i pulled in the dnr parking area and turned around because i didnt see any anything so i dont know where to go. thanks for your help!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

yea its right at the mouth of the river


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Fishfighter said:


> yea its right at the mouth of the river


Yup. Pier follows the river out to Huron. Anyone doing any good out there yet?


----------

